# What is an alternative malt for "Coopers Single Origin Ale Malt"?



## LRAT (16/2/21)

I bought a 20 kg bag of Coopers Single Origin Ale Malt from Beerbelly in SA.
The quality is excellent but it seems it hasn't much international recognition and it's never mentioned in recipes.
I can't find any reference in Beersmith or BeerTools Pro.
So, I am looking for a widely used malt that has similar properties to this Coopers ale malt.
In the bag there was a note that shows following information:

Coopers Single Ale Malt
Barley variety: Spartacus
Location: Lameroo
South Australia
PO Number: 14699
Pack date: 04/09/20
Ellerslie Australia
03 9872 6811

This is the information as shown on Beerbelly's website:
Cooper Premium Ale Malt carries sufficient enzymatic power to be used as a base malt with non-enzymatic specialty malts. All barely is sourced from Australian farms and is malted by Cooper’s Brewery Malting Moisture % Max 4.5 Extract % FG, Dry Basis Min 81.0 Colour EBC 4.5 - 7.0 Diastatic Power WK, Dry Basis Min 200 Total Protein %, Dry Basis 9.0 - 10.5 Soluble Protein %, Dry Basis 4.0 - 4.8 Kolbach Index %, Congress 42 - 48 Apparent Attenuation % 78 - 82 Free Amino Nitrogen mg/l Min 130 Friability % Min 80 Homogeneity % Min 95 Assortment % <2.2mm Max 1.0 Viscosity mPa.sec Max 1.58 Wort Beta Glucan mg/l Max 180 

Maltster: No
4 - 7 EBC
2 - 3.5 L

Any idea which malt comes close to this one?
Cheers,
Luke


----------



## MHB (16/2/21)

BB or Joe White Ale would be close enough. The Coopers looks like a decent Ale malt from the numbers.
The Diastatic power is high enough, the protein low enough, looks like its going to yield around 76% (CGAI).
Probably a little closer to BB Ale, should be a good general purpose Ale malt.
Mark


----------



## LRAT (16/2/21)

Hi Mark,
Excuse me my ignorance but what stands BB for?


----------



## Grmblz (16/2/21)

Barrett Burston Barrett Burston Malting | High-Quality Australian Malt


----------



## scomet (16/2/21)

Coopers Maltsters (malt manufacturers) won the International Maltsters 'Best’ award in its first year of production, I think this was shared by a Swiss Maltster from memory. This level of quality recognition is amazeballs! Based on my experience I would use coopers malt over any other given the choice, saying that I brew mainly ales so not comparing it to European Pilsner malts but for local pale, pale ale and ale + schooner malts you cant go past it, imho.

Cheers


----------



## DJR (17/2/21)

The easiest thing to do is just to treat it as any other malt marked as a Pale, Ale, Maris Otter, Pale Ale or 2-row malt.

They're all pretty much interchangeable. Well, maris otter is a bit different as it's a low protein heritage variety that has a bigger flavour impact than some other malts, but all these malts are somewhere between 4 and 7.5 EBC colour with very similar flavour profiles, protein levels and diastatic power to the Coopers pale malt.


----------



## tubbsy (18/2/21)

My homebrew shop did a comparison of the Coopers Pale Ale malt vs a Maris Otter in a SMaSH and they and those that tasted it couldn't tell the difference. And at $47.50 for a 25kg sack, bloody good value too.


----------



## Barry (18/2/21)

I have used their Schooner malt and was very happy with it, good malt character IMHO.


----------



## beerbong (19/2/21)

Barry said:


> I have used their Schooner malt and was very happy with it, good malt character IMHO.


Yes! I used this Schooner malt too in a Galaxy SMaSH. It was really good


----------



## reddog (21/2/21)

They need to improve there packaging a paper sack is just to risky for me.


----------



## MHB (21/2/21)

I think they will be a bit of a coming thing, I know a couple of other maltsters have been experimenting with them to. You cant throw them around the way you can a poly bag, but if your careful and keep them away from water, rats, mice... they work well enough.
We are heading toward a global ban on single use plastic packaging, I'm just a bit surprised we aren't seeing European malts in paper packaging, they tend to be world leaders when it comes to environmental packaging. Beer bottles have been a returnable and refillable item in Europe for decades now.
Mark


----------



## chookherder (21/2/21)

This is my favourite malt for my ales, FYI the paper bags have a plastic bag inside too. I used to use their Pale malt but having done the same beers with both this stands out head and shoulders above. Something about the way it holds the hops flavours is so different to the Pale. Also note the uniformed small grains and absolutely nothing else in the bag, unlike JWM which can have any number of foreign grains included! I haven’t compared the BB so can’t comment.
For me this Spartacus is awesome!


----------



## reddog (21/2/21)

I would love to try it but I don't think the paper bag would be in good condition after 1100kms in a trailer.


----------



## sp0rk (22/2/21)

I'll double check the new sack when I get home, but I recall my last sack of Coopers malt being plastic lined...


----------



## reddog (22/2/21)

I would love to try it but I don't think the paper bag would be in good condition after 1100kms in a trailer. I might try repackaging it before Put it in the trailer.


----------

